# Are You Celebrating Veteran's Day?



## ClassicRockr

Well, since I'm a Navy Veteran (Viet Nam era), we will celebrate w/a free breakfast at Denny's and a free dinner at Applebee's and Golden Corral. We also display 4 small U.S. Flags in the front of our apartment. My wife has that day off.

Now, like many who do not know any Active Duty or Honorably Discharged military people, my wife didn't celebrate Veteran's Day before she met me and I never worked for a company that gave that day off.  

And, then there are those that really don't care about the military or honoring Active Duty or Veteran's. Yes, they do exist! For some, Veteran's Day is just another day at work, b/c many business don't give that day off. Memorial Day is celebrated by some as a nice weekend at a lake or park. Not really remembering those that fought and died for this Country. I really don't blame anyone who doesn't know a Veteran or Active Duty person for not celebrating Veterans' Day. 

Anyway, I want to say "*THANKS*" to all Veteran's!!


----------



## Shirley

Happy Veteran's Day


----------



## Pappy

Yes, our club house is serving a free breakfast to all vets in our community. They do this every year and we will have a small band that plays patriotic songs. Usually there is a large turnout.


----------



## AprilT

I signed up last week to volunteer for the upcoming Veterans Legacy Summit that's to take place in my area.  I'm waiting to hear back about orientation.


----------



## ronaldj

I will be going to Applebee's and eating free yes they feed vets free.... on November 11th...


----------



## kcvet

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, since I'm a Navy Veteran (Viet Nam era), we will celebrate w/a free breakfast at Denny's and a free dinner at Applebee's and Golden Corral. We also display 4 small U.S. Flags in the front of our apartment. My wife has that day off.
> 
> Now, like many who do not know any Active Duty or Honorably Discharged military people, my wife didn't celebrate Veteran's Day before she met me and I never worked for a company that gave that day off.
> 
> And, then there are those that really don't care about the military or honoring Active Duty or Veteran's. Yes, they do exist! For some, Veteran's Day is just another day at work, b/c many business don't give that day off. Memorial Day is celebrated by some as a nice weekend at a lake or park. Not really remembering those that fought and died for this Country. I really don't blame anyone who doesn't know a Veteran or Active Duty person for not celebrating Veterans' Day.
> 
> Anyway, I want to say "*THANKS*" to all Veteran's!!



same here. USN 1966-70


----------



## tnthomas

I always celebrate Veteran's Day, not just because I am an Army Vietnam vet, but because it's my daughter's birthday!


----------



## Falcon

I'm a vet and all for it, but don't do much celebrating because on that day 11 years ago, my wife died of
 acute lymphoblastic leukemia, in just 7 days after the onset. We were always thankful that she went quickly
 under a morphine drip.


----------



## drifter

I don't know why but I never think of Veterans Day unless someone mentions it as they did here.


----------



## Geezerette

Thanks to all the veterans above, & happy that so many places are offering free meals etc. Many vets in my family: grandfather, civil war, father, Spanish American war (yes, really, he was 56 when I was born in  1937), late father in lLaw,  WWII,  late xh, Korea, son, retired after 22 years in USN. No special celebration, just reflect on history.


----------



## kcvet




----------



## oldman

I do to a certain point. My Dad was military for 32 years and I was Marines for four years, 1970-1974. Vietnam combat veteran, 1970-1972, 14 months. I was shot in the upper left shoulder and spent the last three weeks of my tour in Okinawa at a hospital, so I was awarded the Purple Heart. I don't go to any restaurants for freebies. Just not interested in that sort of thing. But I do go to the American Legion for a free beer, but mostly to listen to the stories, especially from the old WWII guys that are still around. Not many of them left anymore. There is this one old guy, I hope that he is still living and shows up, he tells some really great stories of D-Day and then when he was pulled back and they were sent to the lines between France and Germany. He is hard to understand, but he gets it out and his son has to help us understand what he is saying. Some really great guys there that did a lot of amazing things.


----------



## shedevil7953

That's awesome oldman.  My dad was a WWII vet and very proud of having served.  My brother was a marine in Okinawa and my husband was infantry in vietnam.  A different story for them when they came home.


----------



## oldman

Falcon said:


> I'm a vet and all for it, but don't do much celebrating because on that day 11 years ago, my wife died of
> acute lymphoblastic leukemia, in just 7 days after the onset. We were always thankful that she went quickly
> under a morphine drip.



Jeez, Falcon, sorry to hear that. From one pilot to another, you have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Meanderer

On Veteran's Day, I remember my Dad, Uncle, and Brother...who served in the Army, Navy & Army respectively.  They served and returned home in one piece.  My two years were spent State-side.  They taught me to love the flag and to remember those who never got to return home in one piece.  On Veteran's Day, I try to spend time in our little church cemetery, visiting the graves of those who served their Country. I find it a solemn day, and am annoyed at the "mattress sales", etc that find their way into this sacred day.

View attachment 10935


----------



## kcvet

my late dad (L) and uncle. dad served on a lt cruiser in the med and atlantic. he joined in 42 when he was 17 with his dad's permission. uncle was a pilot before the war. he flew black cat catalina's out of S america. convoy escort and Uboat killer. when my war came they sit me down and said there will be no argument about which branch you serve in. a lot of guys served in the branch their family served


----------



## Pappy

Great pictures, kcvet. Anchors away.....


----------



## kcvet

Pappy said:


> Great pictures, kcvet. Anchors away.....



my only regret is they passed away before the ww2 memorial was done


----------



## Pappy

Here is my Dad, still going at 98 years old. He fought at Iwo Jima. It was his birthday and received an award from Congress.


----------



## shedevil7953

Pappy, that's wonderful!  Bless his heart.


----------



## kcvet

Pappy said:


> Here is my Dad, still going at 98 years old. He fought at Iwo Jima. It was his birthday and received an award from Congress.



outstanding and a salute to him. they still have reunions for both sides there






the name Iwo Jima was changed to Iwo to which in Japanese both mean the same. sulphur island


----------



## Pappy

Dad said it was a pure hell hole. Volcanic cinders were cutting into our boys as they crawled up the beach.He said it was like crawling on broken glass.


----------



## oldman

My wife had three brothers serving at the same time, but could not be in Vietnam at the same time because of the rule or law that only one son can serve in a war zone at a time, or something like that. I forget how it went. One was a grunt in the Army while in Vietnam, one was in Gitmo, arming and disarming missels, bombs and the like, and the other brother was in the Navy aboard the U.S.S. Shangri-La and also served in Vietnam.


----------



## john1948

I have to go and push my book http://www.amazon.com/Where-Blacktop-Ends-John-Mizell/dp/0615867464 on Veterans Day , sign books.


----------



## metasegue

*I had a few drinks with a few other vets. We don't discuss our military experiences much but all seem to relate on a gut level.

I spent 3 years in Germany just before Viet Nam heated up. The Berlin Wall went up, the Cuban Missile crisis occurred, and Kennedy was assassinated in that time. We lived on alert and partied like there was no tomorrow....we didn't think there would be one. *


----------



## oldman

".....my late dad (L) and uncle. dad served on a lt cruiser in the med and atlantic. he joined in 42 when he was 17 with his dad's permission. uncle was a pilot before the war. he flew black cat catalina's out of S america. convoy escort and Uboat killer. when my war came they sit me down and said there will be no argument about which branch you serve in. a lot of guys served in the branch their family served..."

I had to look up and see what a Black Cat Catalina was. Pretty amazing and another important part to the war effort.


----------



## rkunsaw

I was in the USAF during the riots in Mississippi and Alabama, the Cuban missile crisis, and the Kennedy assassination. I was never in combat or even in a war zone. Those heroes who were on the front lines putting their lives at risk are the ones I consider the true veterans. Not me.


----------



## oldman

Pappy said:


> Here is my Dad, still going at 98 years old. He fought at Iwo Jima. It was his birthday and received an award from Congress.



Pappy, Have you ever seen this statue outside of Quantico in Virginia on your trips to and from Florida? This statue is located right outside the gate. The Sgt. in the movie, "Full Metal Jacket" was a lot like mine when I was in boot. He was as has as they come. He told us on the first day we met him, "You will hate me when you leave here. If you don't, then I haven't done my job." I would have to say he was right. I always wondered what happened to him. I could never find him, except his name in the journals.


----------



## Pappy

Not sure which statue you are referring to, but have not seen any statues there. We have stopped in Quantico village as there is a Dunkin Donuts shop there.


This is a picture of my step-dad somewhere in the Solomon Islands.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Before I met my wife, I didn't think about Veteran's Days either. Then again, I didn't think much of or do anything for Thanksgiving or Christmas. Gee, I knew there was a major reason I didn't like single life! 



drifter said:


> I don't know why but I never think of Veterans Day unless someone mentions it as they did here.


----------



## Twixie

No we were celebrating the start of the first world war...old men 80 or 90 years old..still knowing how to march..their pride..their ferocity..cannot be matched..


----------



## 911

Normally, I don't do free restaurant offers, but I just received word that Smokey Bones is offering veterans a free meal. I have to reconsider my thinking. I'll do a drive-by and see if they are busy. If they are lined up out the door, I'll keep driving. Ruby Tuesday's is across the street. I don't believe they are handing out freebies.


----------



## john1948

oldman said:


> Pappy, Have you ever seen this statue outside of Quantico in Virginia on your trips to and from Florida? This statue is located right outside the gate. The Sgt. in the movie, "Full Metal Jacket" was a lot like mine when I was in boot. He was as has as they come. He told us on the first day we met him, "You will hate me when you leave here. If you don't, then I haven't done my job." I would have to say he was right. I always wondered what happened to him. I could never find him, except his name in the journals.



I was outside glacier national park gassing up the Motor Home when this convertible pulls up with two men and a women , the man started running to me and puts out his hand, his name was    R. Lee Ermey,  he had seen my Purple Heart Tag, he is still working as far as I know.


----------



## tnthomas

ClassicRockr said:


> Are You Celebrating Veteran's Day?



I'll put the flag on display by the porch, and call / wish my daughter happy birthday.  I should get by the store and pick up something different for dinner. Yea.


----------



## Laurie

Don't celebrate it as such, I mark it by wearing my medals as I go about my daily business, and make sure I'm somewhere where I can stand quietly for the Two Minutes at 11.00.

Didn't lose too many in my 40 years, but a lot have gone ahead since.


----------

